# Homemade hitch lock



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

I bought a hitch mounted rack and so far no one makes a locking pin for it yet. The rack requires a 5/8" bolt to secure the receptacle to the receiver. Thule makes one but the bolt is only 1/2". I believe Sportrack sold their consumer lineup to Thule and it's a 4 weeks waiting for a lockable bolt/pin for the rack. I can't wait that long and it's getting annoying to unbolt the thing and pull the rack off each time I'm not using it.

A trip to your industrial hardware supply store cost me about $15 bucks in material and I used my old trailer lock. I think it's much better and more secure than the Thule version. Then again, locks are only to keep the honest man out.

Here is what you need for those who has a 5/8" bolt style hitch mount rack.

1 x 5/8"-11 x 5" hex or cap screw style bolt
2 x 5/8" washer
1 x 5/8"-11 nut.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

When I bought my Thule Hitch Mount I bought the Thule lock. The guy at the LBS said he never sells them and didn't know anyone who locked up their rack. He has a lot more faith in his fellow man than I do.


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

coool... but they do make them. i have one, got it at home depot for like $15. the one i have is 1/2" but has a sleeve to make it 5/8"
i can't find the exact one, but here's a pricier one
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

Actually that wont work with the rack I have since there's a nut welded on the inside of the receptacle to lock the thing to prevent it from wobbling inside the receiver. I can push it in more and use the above lock you mentioned but it will shake and wobble during transportation. Good looking out though.


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

06CVPI said:


> Actually that wont work with the rack I have since there's a nut welded on the inside of the receptacle to lock the thing to prevent it from wobbling inside the receiver. I can push it in more and use the above lock you mentioned but it will shake and wobble during transportation. Good looking out though.


mine wobbles all over the place :-/
i have to use a reducer sleeve in my receiver and it wiggles bad

EDIT: just noticed you have to use the same reducer as me, i might be stealing your idea now, haha


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

lumber825 said:


> When I bought my Thule Hitch Mount I bought the Thule lock. The guy at the LBS said he never sells them and didn't know anyone who locked up their rack. He has a lot more faith in his fellow man than I do.


Wow, wherever you live sounds a lot more trustworthy then where I do. I have the Thule hitch mount as well and my LBS automatically assumed I'd be interested in the lock too (which I was and which they had). Then again, I also run three different locks through my rig in addition to the rack's own lock on the swinging arm to discourage the scum as much as possible for the brief amounts of time the ride spends on there.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

The 3/8" bolt that came with my receiver hitch-style rack has a cross-hole in the end large enough to accept a small combination padlock and that's what I use because I take the rack on an off my SUV quite often. I am sure it could be easily defeated by a determined thief wielding a pair of cable cutters but like someone already said, it is enough to keep honest people honest. I seldom leave my bike on the rack unattended but if I need to park just long enough to run inside a convenience market for a couple of minutes I thread a long cable lock through the frame and both wheels and then through an opening in the hitch. If I will be away from the bike for more than a very short time I remove it from the rack and stow it inside my Suburban.


----------

